# Comment transférer la musique d'un Ipod vers un nouvel ordi



## Titoone (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour , Voilà , J'ai acheté un nouvel ordinateur portable où je viens d'y installer Itunes.
Le Probleme ? Sur l'ordinateur actuel , je nai aucunes musiques or mon Ipod en contient 1000 soit toutes :/ 
N'y a t-il pas un moyen de les sauvergarder surItnes ou suis je inévitablemen vouée à les perdre toutes ?!


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,


Tu as déjà plusieurs fils qui en parlent, par ex. celui ci ou celui là.


----------

